
Home Automation and IoT: Sensors, Protocols and Platforms - ifyouknow
https://www.simform.com/home-automation-using-internet-of-things/
======
jaredran
This article opens with: "What really would compel someone to actually develop
a complete IoT-based home automation system?" Anyone who owns a home knows
that optimizing it (maintaining security, structure, cleanliness, function) is
an extraordinarily time-consuming endeavor. In my experience, optimizing a
home is a highly-underserved job-to-be-done.

~~~
md365
>nyone who owns a home knows that optimizing it (maintaining security,
structure, cleanliness, function) is an extraordinarily time-consuming
endeavor.

Absolutely.

I was working on a cleanliness robot PoC a few years ago. What killed my idea
what the absolute power hungriness of such devices.

As of now, the industry is focusing on the protocols and security layers, and
is trying to fix them. I think the next move would be to utilize ROS or
something similar to build low powered robot that can maintain an entire home
intelligently.

------
md365
> we would suggest illuminance tests followed by normalizations of the data to
> observe deviations under various situations.

I haven't seen anything on this while working in embedded space. If anyone can
throw more light on this. Like what tests should go where, and how to make
sure that they are successful.

